# asymmetrical calf muscles



## emily78 (Mar 9, 2010)

I have an embarrassing problem and i am wondering if anyone has got any advice. I am 31 years old, healthy, slim and fit. I do a lot of walking and running. However, i have noticed within the last few years that one of my calf muscles is noticably smaller than the other. When i look at pictures of myself as a child, i don't see the difference there. Is there a way of correcting this problem? I refuse to wear shorts or show my legs because of it! I have thin legs as it is, with small calf muscles, and although those close to me say the difference isn't noticable, i can see it very clearly myself! I also recently had an operation on one bunion (only present on the foot of the 'thinner' leg) which means i have not been able to walk for several weeks on that foot, and i have noticed that the muscle has become even smaller as i haven't used the muscle.

Can this type of problem be corrected by lots of exercises - and is it at all common? thank you very much for any advice.


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

Welcome.

Many people are not symetrical throughout the body. This is the beauty of training with dumbells instead of barbells. I would suggest you do one leg calf raises while holding a dumbell. Try different weights and reps and soon your calf muscles will match. Good luck.


----------



## Scan (Feb 18, 2010)

Hi Emily, I think you will find most people have one calf larger than the other as your predominant leg will quite often do more more work. I know there is about a half inch difference between mine.

As you say the difference is not noticeable enough for others to spot so I really would not be concerned, however there are ways to build up with muscles in that area to hopefully reduce the imbalance slightly.

Single leg Calf raises would be your best option and the best thing is you can do them anywhere, adding them in a couple of times a week should help a little.

Not the best video but gives you an idea:


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

calves are buggers to grow...i should know 

is the difference noticeable to others?

i have a badly drooping right shoulder which "norms" never even notice..


----------



## Jayo X (Mar 9, 2010)

I have an AC Joint separation which means there is a noticeable bump on my left shoulder - noticeable to me that is, I have had to point it out to anyone else to notice! Maybe it's not as bad as you think? I don't think there are many of us out there that are perfectly symmetrical


----------



## emily78 (Mar 9, 2010)

wow, you have all been really friendly and helpful 

No - nobody else has said they have noticed it and both my boyriend and mum say that it's not noticable unless i point it out - and even then, they say they can't really tell (i think they are just being nice though because the difference in my view is significant). It isn't there in childhood photos and seems to have got worse with age - so hopefully exerise will correct it and i am going to use all of your suggestions as soon as my foot has healed from the operation 

Thanks again for all of your help - very much appreciated


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

people being polite can be a head fcuker...

my GF swears ive got great calves....

lmfao!

theres no reason you cant do something about it for yourself tho, thats pretty much what we all do here...


----------

